# help about MPD + CISCO



## mohareb (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all.

*I* am trying to run FreeBSD with net/mpd5 as LNS (L2TP network server). My problem, LAC is Cisco router.
L2TP - VPDN (Virtual Private Dialup Network)

And I am new with mpd. I try to make a L2TP tunnel FreeBSD-LNS to Cisco-LAC. But nothing go ok with me.  

So does mpd support this type of tunnel?

If it does, I need some help or advice.


----------

